# Build Thread: 1972 Kennedy Kraft 13' 5"



## EvanT (Oct 8, 2016)

I got the boat stripped down and started cutting on it. The platform built for the trolling motor was completely rotten so I removed it. The good news is that the areas that I thought might have let water into the floor were actually just small compartments added onto the top of the floor so I cut them out. When inspecting the transom it seems solid however there are two small screw holes in the bottom where it looks like a transducer was previously mounted. At that area there seems to be a 3" by 3" area where the glass has delaminated. Thoughts? Should I seal the holes and keep rolling with the rebuild since it seems solid or tear it out? In the meantime, I went ahead and started sanding. This boat has 4 layers of paint on it from over the years.


----------



## EvanT (Oct 8, 2016)

The wood under the front area is rotten so it will be cut out but the majority of the inside of the boat is now sanded. Any thoughts on how I should make the new layout? I want to keep the livewell on the port side but the front bench is coming out for a new extended deck. Still debating on leaving the rear bench in.
View attachment 2457
View attachment 2458


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

If you think the transom could be compromised, you might as well replace it since you are doing all this work. You don't want to spend weeks refurbishing to find out on the water that the transom was bad... You can always drill a few test holes and check its integrity.

Cool looking hull!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I owned the same hull in 69-72, ran a 35 merc and 50 merc on it. A good little hull, ran all over the La Marsh with it....Man that boat brings back memories, used one for years and finally sold it. Great ride and handling, even overpowered...Had built a mahogany side console matching the factory fiberglass side console. Also had mini trim tabs on the transom. Caught many speckled trout in La marsh's with that hull. The hull was a plywood cored bottom for reinforcement, no double bottom.


----------

